

How the 2013 World Press Photo of the Year was faked with Photoshop - coloneltcb
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/155617-how-the-2013-world-press-photo-of-the-year-was-faked-with-photoshop

======
ricardobeat
The forensic analysis didn't actually prove manipulation. It's depressing to
see sensationalist headlines like this instead of real reporting.

